
Oracle Says Co-CEO Mark Hurd Has Died - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/oracle-says-co-ceo-mark-hurd-has-died-11571414910?mod=rsswn
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292476).

------
herodotus
I know this is slightly off-topic, but I find this headline to be extremely
strange. Why not "Oracle Co-CEO Mark Hurd has Died"? Surely the news is his
death, not the announcement?

~~~
jpadkins
good journalistic practice is to not report something as fact until it is
independently verified. So in the online world with a rush to push the
article, the headline has to reflect what they actually know ('oracle
reported'). They will probably update the headline once they get confirmation.

~~~
netsharc
A lot of times headlines use quotes to indicate that someone other than than
the news org said it. But I wonder how many readers are barely literate and
don't realize this.

In this case the headline could be;

Orace Co-CEO Mark Hurd 'has died'

~~~
paublyrne
That sounds a bit weird. That would imply the term 'has died' was somehow
facetious or metaphorical.

~~~
shredprez
Ah, scare quotes. How about:

Oracle: "Co-Ceo Mark Hurd Has Died"

~~~
skyyler
This is better than the title?

Why?

~~~
monkeydreams
Because the subject of the title is Oracle, while the subject of the suggested
title is Mark Hurd.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/rJnbu](http://archive.is/rJnbu)

